# Anyone from Northern Ireland??



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

*Hi, I've just stumbled across these boards!!! Me and my DP have been TTC by home insemination using a known donor for the past 4 months, and I was wondering if there was anyone doing this in Northern Ireland? I'm 24 and she's 22. I'm on a few different boards, but everyone on them is in straight relationships, so would be great to find someone over here I could chat to/meet up with etc!!! The donor is coming up tomro, so fingers crossed!!!*


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Fairie

Welcome to FF im not from northern ireland but just wanted to say hi... please come and chat to us on the general chat thread there's loads of us on there either using a KD or having tx at a clinic etc and be nice to chat to you..

Good luck with TTC

Em x


----------



## funny_wonder (Jan 1, 2009)

hey, we're in NI too!  I need a sperm donor but been looking at various websites because I want to egg share as well (no fertility problems, just would like to do it for various reasons).  I'd love to do a known donation but its proving complicated just finding another couple in the first place.  Who thought having babies could be so difficult?!!!


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey! I pmed you  I duno how feaseble it is to egg share in return for sperm over here, but its definately expensive! And also think you'd have to go the IVF route! Thats why we used a known donor, the costs were ridiculous! We ocassionally give him petrol money, and he's not that far away so its handy. Tho he's sick at the minute, so was only able to come up once this month


----------



## funny_wonder (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah I msg'd you back.  keep in touch & let me know how you get on!


----------

